# Future AL GTG: Interest Poll



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I've been unable to have a GTG in a while and plan to have one sometime later this year once it cools off. October is too busy with personal vacation, birthdays, and MECA Finals. So that leaves either September or November.

The location will be Decatur, AL. About 3 hours from ATL, 2 hours from Nashville, and 1 hour from Birmingham, AL. 

Right now I'm just wanting to see - from those who would be interested - if there is a clear preference of September or November in the group. If you are interested in coming, post up and vote if you have a preference for which date. If you don't really care when it is as long as there is one you can put that, too. 


I'll say in advance that I'm not responsible for things changing so the dates I've listed might change but I don't expect them to. Don't shoot me if it does! 


The average high/low for each date is:
Sept 14th - 85/64
Nov 9th - 65/42

FYI, November 9th is Veteran's Day weekend. 


Personally, I'm leaning towards November simply due to the more pleasant weather for demoing. 80 degrees in September isn't bad... but when you're sitting inside a car it's pretty rough. Cooler weather for car audio meets is usually better for demoing. The flip side is there's less daylight but I'd be willing to start early.



Once I get some feedback, I'll make an official post within a month or two so anyone who wants to come from out of town will have enough time to make arrangements. 


Thanks in advance!

- Erin


----------



## pionkej (Feb 29, 2008)

My vote would be for November. The weather is cooler like you said and it wouldn't be in the midst of State Finals for at least MECA (not sure about other orgs).


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I'd go with November too. Starting early doesn't bother me either. I'll prob drive up the night before.

Chuck


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for the input.

I considered having it on Sunday since the next day would be a holiday for some but Saturday's just work out better for this sort of thing.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'll try to be there regardless of the date.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

My vote goes for November due to cooler weather. Things just seem to sound better when you don't have sweat pouring off of you. Need motivation to get my truck done.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

November for me!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> My vote goes for November due to cooler weather. Things just seem to sound better when you don't have sweat pouring off of you. Need motivation to get my truck done.


No joke. Even when it's cool outside its hot in a car. The Atlanta meet last month is a perfect example. Nice cool 60 deg weather but hot inside the cars. 

So far the popular vote seems to be then as well. I just didn't know if it might be too cold. But you can always bundle up. 

I'm going to reach out to a couple vendors and see if we can the any sort of support for the meet. Hopefully it'll be a good time.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> No joke. Even when it's cool outside its hot in a car. The Atlanta meet last month is a perfect example. Nice cool 60 deg weather but hot inside the cars.
> 
> So far the popular vote seems to be then as well. I just didn't know if it might be too cold. But you can always bundle up.
> 
> I'm going to reach out to a couple vendors and see if we can the any sort of support for the meet. Hopefully it'll be a good time.


Maybe we should all do the windshield shade on the outside to keep the sun from coming through the windshield? It would also cut down on distractions while doing a demo. Just have to remember tape so it doesn't blow off. Any self respecting hillbilly keeps at least two rolls of duct tape and electrical tape in his vehicle at all times


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Ryan has a good story about that. He would up having to replace his windshield.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Ryan has a good story about that. He would up having to replace his windshield.


wtf?:worried:


----------



## spyders03 (Jan 5, 2013)

bikinpunk said:


> Ryan has a good story about that. He would up having to replace his windshield.


Story time!

I'm down for whenever, you know I'll be there.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea.... audio meets cost me big $$$.

It actually started with Erin's GTG- was rolling out there with Jason and Mark and caught a pot hole. Tore the sidewall out of the run flat and had to replace on the way; hence my being ~4 hours later than J to arrive. Total $~450

Few months later.... MECA comp in GA. To be fair, I believe the windshield may have had a chip in it to kick things off. From the example set by an SQ comp veteran, I cover the windshield and side windows from the outside with black carpet. When the AC gets cranked to keep the car cool and the GA sun beats down on that black carpet it causes enough of a temperature differential in the glass to not just propagate the crack- but to cause it to go "boom". Well, actually it was just a crack from top to bottom, but when it went it sounded like a gun shot. Cost $250 for deductible (two months later and wouldn't have had to pay due to FL law regarding windshield replacement).

Next meet in the Ridgeline driving up to Jason's. Nice rock got kicked up from a semi in front of me, putting a nice dent and removing 1.5" of paint down to the metal on the hood and then hitting the windshield. Haven't dealt with that yet as the windshield crack hasn't progressed and not sure if I want to pay the $100 for the hood fix/repaint (adjusted my comprehensive deductible to $100 after the first windshield and has paid off with the couple break ins in the last couple years)

Happy to say the recent meet in Atl went off without incident... yea me!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn Ryan, sounds like you could benefit from a vehicle the utilizes plexi and Rhino Liner. In all seriousness, it sucks to have bad luck. Guess I won't be putting the shades on the outside now that I know that it can cause a windshield to bust! Knock on wood I havn't had any real issues in all my travels to g2g's (and I've been to quite a few of them) but if I make it to the one this thread is about there's a chance I might have tire trouble since my factory Badyears are getting worn but won't replace them until next winter. Was actually a little concerned about them this last ATL trip.


----------

